# Aggravated with M&P goat's milk



## hunnichris1- (Mar 5, 2017)

I've tried using Stephenson's goat milk m&p twice now and so far hating it.  Heated in micro using short 30 second bursts but goes thick before I can pour effectively in mold.  I am aware of temp at 145 F best for pouring but it cools down way too fast.  Would double boiler method give me more time to pour?


----------



## Millie (Mar 5, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! I don't do MP soap so I'm no help there, but in general I prefer a double boiler for melting things. Have fun and post pictures!


----------



## dibbles (Mar 5, 2017)

I've never used Stephenson's, but am wondering how much soap base you are melting at a time. It seems like it should stay fluid enough at that temp unless you are melting a very small amount. FWIW, I used to melt a couple of pounds (or more) at a time in a crock pot. I would then just pour what I needed into a bowl, add fragrance, and pour into individual molds leaving the rest of the base in the crock pot to keep it warm.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## lisamaliga (Apr 1, 2017)

Yes, I only use the double boiler method and recommend it.

Another "secret" is to use a regular white soap base and just add about 1 teaspoon of powdered goat's milk midway through the melting process.

Hope this helps!


----------

